# Fish Tacos - I need a recipe for sauce



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

I've had fish tacos at Chuy's and several times in California at Wahoo Fish Tacos. They put some kind of sauce like a jalapeno ranch on the tacos and it's very good. Does anybody have a recipe for the sauce? I have a bunch of white bass and want to make fish tacos this week.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*quick fix*

At the grocery store look in the salad dressing section and look under the specialty dressings. I remember seeing a Jalepeno ranch there. Cant remember who makes it but it was there. Its not homemade but could work in a fix. I make mine with fresh pico de gallo and sliced avacados, they are delicious.

Z


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

I found this one on the net and I'm gonna give it a try:

*Houston-Style Creamy Jalapeno Dip Recipe #160847 *

After some work, we came up with what we feel is pretty close to the addictive jalapeno dip you get as a "pre-appetizer" at Chuy's in Houston, Texas. 
1 1/2 cups *ranch dressing* 1/2 cup *sour cream* 1 (4 ounce) can *green chilies* 2-4 *fresh jalapenos*, retaining more or less seeds depending how hot you like it 1/2 teaspoon *salt* 1/2 teaspoon *garlic powder* 1/2 teaspoon *lime juice* 1-3 tablespoon *fresh cilantro* 
*2 1/2 cups Change size or US/metric *

Change to: cups US Metric

*15 minutes 15 mins prep* [/b]
​ADVERTISEMENT - Remove ads with Recipezaar Premium ​rnum=Math.round(Math.random() * 100000);document.write(''); 

Throw everything into a blender until smooth. For best taste, chill overnight. 
Serve with thin tortilla chips.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*wow*

man that sounds great, let us know how it came out.

Zac


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Made it last night and it was good!


----------



## Pete Rose (Jun 21, 2005)

Don't forget to try the Mango Salsa in HEB's produce section. iMuey Bueno!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Make an emulsion in a food processor, pretty much the same as making a remoulade. Use a 1/2 cup of ketchup, 1/2 cup of chopped cilantro, 1 chopped fresh jalepeno, 1 chipotle pepper, seeds removed (preferably a smoked jalepeno from Smokin D Bros, www.firenspice.com, if you are using smokin D's, only use a half of a pepper at most for this recipe. they are real smoky and can overpower the sauce if you use too much), juice of one lime, 2 cloves of chopped garlic, dash of mexican hot sauce, 2 tablespoons of white wine vinegar, 1 tablespoon of mustard, 2 tablspoons of chopped shallots, 1 tablspoon chili powder, 1 tablspoon paprika and the yolk of one egg. Mix in a food processor. After the first ingredients are blended and chopped well, add 3/4 cup of vegetable oil in a slow steady drizzle while blending. This will make an emulsion. You are pretty much making a flavored mayonaise. Add salt to taste.

This is the sauce I use for my fish tacos and it is fantastic.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

These are all great suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Dang...that does sound good. I loooooove a good fish taco!:biggrin:


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Man - Are you supposed to put some mayonaise in that?


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

No, do not put mayonaise in it. You are basically making an emulsion. Mayonaise is also an emulsion, but it is made from egg yolk, mustard and oil only. You can also add a small amount of horseradish to it to give it a little extra kick. 

To finish the taco, I make a slaw of shredded green cabbage, purple cabbage, and shredded iceberg lettuce (equal parts) and toss lightly with the sauce. Put in a soft corn tortilla with fish, and add cilantro, onion, and diced avocado to the top and you are set. I have been playing with several combinations over the years and this one is my favorite yet.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks manintheboat. Had your sauce over some fish tacos last night and again for lunch today. It was great.


----------



## ben (Aug 18, 2005)

1 cup mayo ,
1/3 cup butter milk ,1 chopped jalapeno, 1/4 red onion chopped , chopped cilantro mix well and refrig


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Ditto said:


> Thanks manintheboat. Had your sauce over some fish tacos last night and again for lunch today. It was great.


You are very welcome. Thanks for trying it. It is a very good sauce for cold boiled shrimp or boiled crab claws as well.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

*Cilantro & Lemongrass Sauce

*1/2c unsweetened coconut milk

1/2c cilantro

3Tbsp crushed lemongrass (use only the tender inside leaves)

2 green onions

2 Jalapenos, seeded

2 cloves garlic

Salt & Pepper, to taste

Combine all ingredients in a blender, puree till smooth. If needed add a little more coconut milk to thin to a pourable sauce. Make it a day ahead of time so the flavors have a chance to develop. Very good with roasted shellfish too.

Jeff


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Here is another my wife and i made up trying to recreate the sauce on the Fish Taco's from Berryhill's in Houston.

1/3 cup mayo
1/4 cup sour cream
2-3 Chipotle chili's in adobo sauce (seeded and chopped)
juice from 2 limes
chopped cilantro

If you want it spicier you can add some of the sauce from the chili's can. We used an immersion blender but any food processor or blender will work.


----------

